# the more of you give out and quit the more money for me



## CaptainHollywood (Oct 31, 2015)

First off, I have heard now from three clients in Los Angeles of an Uber driver who insists he is a comic, and then horrifies them by running through a routine of jokes and impressions that "prove" he is funny as he swerves from lane to lane and obliviously pisses off everyone else on the road.
Reviews: "horrifying, I felt trapped in a bad Adam Sandler movie"
"I considered the consequences of jumping out of the car at the next light"
"It was so sad, not only was he not funny, he was actually depressing"
One thing they all remembered: he dropped them off with a cheerful "remember my face for when I'm famous" as if they would ever be able to forget the painful ride they had just been on.

Second, any of you on these forums who doesn't realize 99% of the posters are members of a fleet of shills, a squadron of dive bombers if you will, is much too desperate for internet friends.

Third, if you knew how to make money Ubering you'd be doing it, you wouldn't be sitting on the internet trying to be the poster who brought Uber down. Not gonna happen. By knowing what I'm doing and by putting my skills to the best use, I am pulling in the big bucks, while you kids are getting chewed up and spit out by the system you can't understand.
I can't wait to not see your replies ever. I likely won't remember the password to this forum because I'll be working and making money.
Go on back to your "startups" LOL.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Is that you Travis? lol


----------



## CaptainHollywood (Oct 31, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Is that you Travis? lol


I wish. I'm likely too easily traceable for this handle. Travis doesn't know yet how badly he needs me to be standing there saying "when cab companies stop hiring drivers, they can accuse us of stealing business, not until."


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

If uber was a good company it wouldn't have a super high churn rate an army of angry drivers media, taxi lobbyists , feminist, NRA, governments, etc trying to take it dowm. It's hated by so many


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

Great. At least you remembered the password.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CaptainHollywood said:


> First off, I have heard now from three clients in Los Angeles of an Uber driver who insists he is a comic, and then horrifies them by running through a routine of jokes and impressions that "prove" he is funny as he swerves from lane to lane and obliviously pisses off everyone else on the road.
> Reviews: "horrifying, I felt trapped in a bad Adam Sandler movie"
> "I considered the consequences of jumping out of the car at the next light"
> "It was so sad, not only was he not funny, he was actually depressing"
> ...


Lol how can you make money? it doesn't matter how many drivers quit you can only drive 3-4 people around an hour. So your argument that you make more is not valid. Unless uber raise rates you will still get 3-4 people no matter how many people quit. So your money will never increase. But some people enjoy being exploited or think gaming the system is what it's all about.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"Fleet of shills".
Band name?
Or was that the B side of an Aretha Franklin 45?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Millennium overachiever , reached the top
Congratulations !!!!! My money is on the sad comedian .


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

CaptainHollywood said:


> First off, I have heard now from three clients in Los Angeles of an Uber driver who insists he is a comic, and then horrifies them by running through a routine of jokes and impressions that "prove" he is funny as he swerves from lane to lane and obliviously pisses off everyone else on the road.
> Reviews: "horrifying, I felt trapped in a bad Adam Sandler movie"
> "I considered the consequences of jumping out of the car at the next light"
> "It was so sad, not only was he not funny, he was actually depressing"
> ...


UBER on brotha! Somebody's got to keep this shity company afloat


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Rookie...Just right the rest that have come before you. talk to us after six months and the rate cuts kick in. smh


----------



## Dan Mac (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha! That's a good one CaptainHollywood. Are you sure this comic is not you? I find it hard to believe you are out making all this money when posting to the forums Sat (Halloween night) at 3:06 AM. Uber on, Captain!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

CaptainHollywood said:


> First off, I have heard now from three clients in Los Angeles of an Uber driver who insists he is a comic, and then horrifies them by running through a routine of jokes and impressions that "prove" he is funny as he swerves from lane to lane and obliviously pisses off everyone else on the road.
> Reviews: "horrifying, I felt trapped in a bad Adam Sandler movie"
> "I considered the consequences of jumping out of the car at the next light"
> "It was so sad, not only was he not funny, he was actually depressing"
> ...


big bucks??? lmao. not if you're uber x. in los angeles? minimum trip $2.40 lmao. big bucks.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Apr 7, 2016)

I bet you he hasn't cleared $300 in any given week for the last 3 month's.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Something tells me OP was drunk posting.



CaptainHollywood said:


> First off, I have heard now from three clients in Los Angeles of an Uber driver who insists he is a comic, and then horrifies them by running through a routine of jokes and impressions that "prove" he is funny as he swerves from lane to lane and obliviously pisses off everyone else on the road.


Sounds like the LA I remember!

I remember the first time I went to LA as a kid I saw some guy driving a convertible with a full Cat in the Hat costume on. Head, hat and everything. Just driving along.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Something tells me OP was drunk posting.
> 
> Sounds like the LA I remember!
> 
> I remember the first time I went to LA as a kid I saw some guy driving a convertible with a full Cat in the Hat costume on. Head, hat and everything. Just driving along.


Did you ever experience Hairy Cary rollerskating up to you on Venice Beach singing Martians landing from another planet" wrapped in his turban?
May love come to you.


----------

